# Sam loves a cuddle



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam always gets some worms in Liquid Sunshine stuff from the vet (which works WONDERS) and a cuddle right before we go to bed. Two nights ago he was sitting looking at me and the hubby then suddenly settled down and feel asleep.

The pic is dark and "green light" because we didn't want to disturb him too much but it was just sooooooo sweet. I love my hedgie...


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww, he looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

That is so sweet! I wish my hedgie would do that!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cute, sweet hedgie he is.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sam is so precious...look at that face!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww what a sweet little guy!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

*looks at picture of hedgie who enjoys cuddles*
*looks at Sandslash*
*looks back at picture*

*siiiiigh* :|


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww what a sweetheart


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

SO cute! Looks like you have a snuggler there


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

That is awesome!  Very cute


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

he looks so sweet and so cozy!


----------

